# Looking for advice



## WordT (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi everyone, first I wanna apologize for my English since it’s not my native language so I really apologize for the errors. I'm really new in practice martial arts, in fact I only started ju jutsu 4 months ago after many years of no playing sport. During practice I notice that i really lack ability in punching and kicking and during our training we don’t really focus in these aspect. If time will allow me I’d really like to start another sport (while continuing Ju jutsu) with in mind improving my ability to punch and kick and so, if possible, I’d like some advice on what can I choose considering that I’m a girl and my first priority is learning self-defence at the moment. I'm around 5'7 (170cm) tall and I’m very thin and even when I was very well trained strenght (especially in my arms) was never my best point but I'm very fast and I have good reflex. Thank you very much for your help! Hope my english is understandable enough.


----------



## Langenschwert (Jul 9, 2017)

Kickboxing, Savate, or Muay Thai would all be great. I would perhaps wait until you have a better handle on your jujutsu before cross-training. Some Savate gyms also teach cane fighting, which is super cool.


----------



## SabumJoe (Sep 3, 2017)

Really any stand-up martial art would be good. Although, some arts would be more traditional and less practical. I would suggest kickboxing, Krav Maga, Kajukenbo, things like that. But, like Langenschwert said, try to stick with Jiu-Jitsu a but longer before cross-training


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 3, 2017)

I second the idea of Muay Thai, kickboxing, or something similar, if your goal is to learn to kick and punch better (arts like Karate - most styles anyway - will have more in them than that). As to when to start cross-training, that's more an individual question than an absolute. I've trained alongside folks who trained in two arts from the beginning, and they did okay. Others developed basic competence in one before starting another, and they also did okay. I think some folks are more suited to one approach or another. So, if you are drawn to early cross-training, go for it. Know that it will probably slow your start in both arts, but speed the mid-range development in both. If you are drawn to specialize in one, and add the other later, do that. Know that it will speed your early development in your primary art, and either speed up or slow down your development in the secondary art (I've seen both happen).


----------



## FighterTwister (Sep 4, 2017)

WordT said:


> Hi everyone, first I wanna apologize for my English since it’s not my native language so I really apologize for the errors. I'm really new in practice martial arts, in fact I only started ju jutsu 4 months ago after many years of no playing sport. During practice I notice that i really lack ability in punching and kicking and during our training we don’t really focus in these aspect. If time will allow me I’d really like to start another sport (while continuing Ju jutsu) with in mind improving my ability to punch and kick and so, if possible, I’d like some advice on what can I choose considering that I’m a girl and my first priority is learning self-defence at the moment. I'm around 5'7 (170cm) tall and I’m very thin and even when I was very well trained strenght (especially in my arms) was never my best point but I'm very fast and I have good reflex. Thank you very much for your help! Hope my english is understandable enough.




My advice considering you just started Ju Jutsu 4 months ago is first focus on real life responsibilities school or if your work full time of course, but as you continue your Ju-Jutsu spend any free time on studying Ju-Jutsu the theory and learn all the there is to know about the craft and study its form.

Apply those skills in practice and feel the movements and learn to flow with easy and make corrections throw the ins and out, don't just jump into another art form just yet, but swallow one meal at a time.

You don't have go all the way in rank to master the form just take time to "Study it"!

Links:-


Jujutsu - New World Encyclopedia
Jujutsu - Wikipedia
Jujutsu and the origins of Judo – Judo Info

Play with the idea of moving one way then countering another.

Also while you do this put into practice a good muscle and joint lessening stretching plan your are not going to master punching and kicking without first conditioning the body.

By the time you have done all this your body mechanics and flexibility would have the necessary preparation to move onto another martial art form like Kick Boxing or Tae Kwoon do, Muay Thai etc

So work on a "Martial Art Development Plan" first make actual notes:-


Train on Ju-Jutsu
Study on Ju-Jutsu
The Movement
The weak spots
The frame work

Formulate Tactics and Strategies in Defensive and Offensive from Ju-Jutsu
Practice Ju-Jutsu

Stretch upper muscles groups
Stretch mid torso muscle groups
Stretch leg muscle groups 

Learn about recovery and relaxation and breathing

Do some light weight gym work on all areas of the body not muscle growth but strengthening 

Go running preferably on sand at beach or grass in a park area

That will keep you busy for a while and better prepare you in learning new forms and broadening your skill sets.

As an example some stretches to follow :-






There are heaps of online guides and tutorials or buy some books E.g. Comprehensive Body Conditioning - Stretching and Loosening Muscles study material

Are you planning on entering competition fights?

Its about mastering something first no need like I said to train 20 years in the one form when if you put more effort into it you can learn more through your own personal initiative.

Thats my advice and opinion in a nutshell!


----------



## jobo (Sep 4, 2017)

FighterTwister said:


> My advice considering you just started Ju Jutsu 4 months ago is first focus on real life responsibilities school or if your work full time of course, but as you continue your Ju-Jutsu spend any free time on studying Ju-Jutsu the theory and learn all the there is to know about the craft and study its form.
> 
> Apply those skills in practice and feel the movements and learn to flow with easy and make corrections, don't just jump into another art from just yet swallow one meal at a time.
> 
> ...


I'm with this guy really

ether decided that ju jutsu isn't for you and do something else or concentrate on ju jutsu and go some way to mastering that before you decided to learn something new.
its asking a lot of your nervous system and body to make the,adaptations necessary to prosper at two styles at the same time.

if you have a strengh issue, then training to increase that is the first thing i would do, that's going to be of great use to you no matter what style you do now or in the,future


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 4, 2017)

jobo said:


> if you have a strengh issue, then training to increase that is the first thing i would do, that's going to be of great use to you no matter what style you do now or in the,future


To the OP (if you're still reading this - I see now that this thread is a couple of months old): you're going to keep getting both sides of the "when to start the second style/cross-training" debate. This part I've quoted above, however, should not be up for debate. If you are weak, that will make all of your training less beneficial. Skill can help offset some of the advantage strength gives, but strength will always matter.


----------



## FighterTwister (Sep 4, 2017)

Some good martial art stretches I have found online to improve strength, mobility and flexibility ............























I would also encourage Check out Bill "Superfoot" Wallace published material:-

https://www.amazon.com/Dynamic-Stretching-Kicking-Bill-Wallace/dp/0865680183

Also get his DVD they are great source of info for Kicking Development there are Youtubes
also.

*Bill Superfoot Wallace - How to Advanced Stretching 1-3*

















His the best at this stuff!


----------



## jobo (Sep 4, 2017)

FighterTwister said:


> Some good martial art stretches I have found online to improve strength, mobility and flexibility ............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure about strength and flexability at the same time, ? They are a bit exclusive. It's true to say that a fair amount of flexability issue are strengh related, but less so that improving flexability improves strengh.

if your dragging at a muscle so that you get isometric contraction in that and other muscles you are not really doing anything for flexability, beyond 3or4 seconds, as at that point the flex reflex kicks in and locks the muscle.

if you are improving flexability by relax stretching then there is no isometric contraction and therefore no strengh gain.
you really need a rolling programme of short isometric holds to build up strengh and  longer as in 20 or 30 seconds relaxed stretching to increase the rom r


----------



## FighterTwister (Sep 4, 2017)

I never said at the same time, I see now how you have perceived that in my post though.

He wants to learn kicking right he needs to work at it not here to give a full analysis and create a development plan LoL its up to people to learn here also.

In my two posts I have tried to convey first stretching for flexibility and then some gym work strengthening muscle groups and not build muscle so on..... etc

But there are certain leg workout exercises that he can do that will strengthen the leg muscles after he has a full motion of flexibility developed. 

Just listen to Bill "Superfoot" Wallace and he will guide you in his tutorials as you develop through in doing them.

I use to do all this stuff regularly with his methods.

Now does that make sense  pheeww LoL

(language and communication is a fine art hahahaha)


----------



## jobo (Sep 4, 2017)

FighterTwister said:


> I never said at the same time, I see now how you have perceived that in my post though.
> 
> He wants to learn kicking right he needs to work at it not here to give a full analysis and create a development plan LoL its up to people to learn here also.
> 
> ...


yea, just adding a,bit of detail, that the stretches, in your post can be used as short hard isometric exercises to build strengh or as long relax exercises to build flexability, but not as long hard exercises, that do both


----------



## FighterTwister (Sep 4, 2017)

No again you are not reading this correctly, my fault I guess.

Lets try this..........

Leg Stretches - Ground Warm-ups

Leg Exercises - Leg Kicks

Leg Weight Lifting - Light Weights Only
In that order also!

The same/similar for punching that he also mentioned loosening the ligament's so forth.

Known as "Strengthening and Conditioning" he should just research this stuff heaps of books and study material available. 

Also gym instructors as well will help instead of doing a complete new martial art style.

Better I hope LoL


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Sep 4, 2017)

Do a lot of stretchin and conditioning you will do good


----------

